# My Mil-Spec 550 Paracord Bow Press, My Draw Board, and My Troy Bilt Stab



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

Alright guys, I spent all of about $30 bucks on this, and that was for the winch, yard stick, both turnbuckles, the paracord, and a few cariage bolts. I had nuts, bolts, and hose laying around the house for the ends of the bowpress, so if I would've had to buy that stuff, add a whopping $5.

oh and i just did a limb swap, shim change, and cam sync on this bow using these tools!!

press

































drawboard









the stabilizer rod is from way back in the day. my dad made it out of aluminum pipe and stainless weights. i couldn't find the weight that goes on the front so i fabbed one up. it is two sprockets from a Troy Bilt self-propelled lawn mower bolted together, with a washer and nut welded to the center. pretty cool if you ask me lol. i've shot quite a bit with it, and it works great. balances my GT500 perfectly, just with it was a little longer. its around 7" now.


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

Mmm, Don't like your press but the stabiliser looks like the gear.


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

if you don't like the paracord.......quadrupled, it exceeds the 1200lbs load of the 3/8" turnbuckle.:tongue:


----------



## jtex (Jan 18, 2011)

off topic but your kitchen looks like mine bow stuff every where with a high chair in the backround. Sorry I just thought it was funny.


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

haha you got it! if my son was awake, he probably would've been in the picture messin' with something!!


----------



## Lost Horn (Jun 28, 2010)

If I took a pic of my kitchen/dinning room it would look the same. 
Really good Idea to use para cord. I have a ton of it laying around and might give it a thought.
Never know when you may need a simple press.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Years ago my husband had a simple tool he would have me put into the bow just like the press you made. It was just a handle on each end of a cable. Worked fine but of course required two people.


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Way to use the melon.


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm goin to lowes after class.


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

Well just spent 8 bucks at lowes. Now to assemble and apply


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

sweet, the only problem is if you are using that style bow press on your axe 6......it may not work because of the split limbs.


----------



## hunt1687 (Aug 22, 2008)

stevewes2004 said:


> sweet, the only problem is if you are using that style bow press on your axe 6......it may not work because of the split limbs.


I have an Axe six and a Bear Attack both of which have the preloaded limbs. With the limbs curving in the T tends to slip towards the cam. Has anyone else run into this problem.


----------

